# 2000 Posts!



## superrob (May 3, 2008)

Finaly ive posted my post number 2000.

I got my post number 1000 Jan 29 2008 that means i posted 250 posts each month that gives 8-9 posts each day!

I really enjoy being on the GBATemp forum and i will surely stay here for much more time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Next step 2500 posts


----------



## gizmo_gal (May 3, 2008)

Congrats 2 you.


----------



## greyhound (May 3, 2008)

congratulations

this is a diagram of a human lung


----------



## Bob Evil (May 3, 2008)

Well done!

I'm almost at 3000 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You'll catch up with me one day, I'm sure lol


----------



## superrob (May 3, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> Well done!
> 
> I'm almost at 3000
> 
> ...


Nah you post crazy like a monster


----------



## .::5pYd3r::. (May 3, 2008)

Congrats

Here is a diagram of a human heart


----------



## JPH (May 3, 2008)

I past the 3,500 post mark a few days ago.
Gratz to you for the 2000 posts!


----------



## MagNetCZ (May 4, 2008)

Quite the regular, eh?
Well, I'm still struggling hard to reach a measly 200, maybe it's because I try to post meaningful replies and usually only on topics that interest me. I remember having like 15 posts a day ratio on another forum, looking back now I can't even quite imagine how that was possible


----------



## Narin (May 4, 2008)

Please..spare some posts for a poor newb! *holds up a battered, metal cup*


----------



## Minox (May 4, 2008)

Post-racing, ey?


----------



## Shinji (May 4, 2008)

Give mthr some time to find this blog, he has a special surprise for you.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: If this were a post race, I'd be far from the winner XD


----------



## Narin (May 4, 2008)

Shinji said:
			
		

> Give mthr some time to find this blog, he has a special surprise for you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm still traumatized by his last "surprise".


----------



## superrob (May 4, 2008)

Shinji said:
			
		

> Give mthr some time to find this blog, he has a special surprise for you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nah Thebobebil would


----------



## Shinji (May 4, 2008)

superrob said:
			
		

> Shinji said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thebobevil:
Joined: 27-September 06
3,037 posts (5 per day)

Shinji:
Joined: 6-November 02
2,262 posts (1 per day)

last place is me ~


----------



## raulpica (May 4, 2008)

Shinji said:
			
		

> superrob said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Joined: 23-October 07
828 posts (4 per day)

Whoa, I'm almost a post-machine like thebobevil


----------

